# Post your special duplicates!



## magellan (Nov 4, 2015)

Okay, sort of an odd idea for a thread, but one that brings together diverse lights. So post 'em here! Here are some of mine:
.





.





Back row, left to right:

3 JetBeam TC-R10's

2 Download Pocket Rockets (1 NW and 1 CW)

2 Tain Zeniths

2 JetBeam TM R2's

Front row, left to right:

2 Steve Ku 40 DD, one with bead blast finish

2 Modamag Drakes

2 Photon Fanatic DLC coated Double Gooved lights

2 Photon Fanatic natural finish Double Grooved lights

2 JetBeam TC R1's

2 Xeno Cubes, one natural and the other matte finish


----------



## flashlight chronic (Nov 5, 2015)

Veeeeeery niiiiiiiiiiiice! Looks like u have duplicates and triplicates! What a collection.


----------



## magellan (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks!

I have a few more so will be posting another photo shortly when I get them together.


----------



## Str8stroke (Nov 5, 2015)

This thread will only prove some you are a true Flashaholic and perhaps slightly mentally off! KMSL!! 

Two Tain Zeniths! Seriously cool. 

good idea mag, I thought you had some Coo Yoo dupes too?? 

I think the Jetbeam R10s don't get the love they deserve.


----------



## magellan (Nov 5, 2015)

You're right about those R10s, Str8, they're both awesome and underrated.


----------



## magellan (Nov 5, 2015)

And how about a little Incan luv? I like the beautiful red, green, blue, and rainbow anodizing on these. 




.

Top row, left to right:

3 Gordon/Greatlite 3xD & 2xAA combo packs
2 Snap-On Tools 2xD
And a hardware store special 2xD labelled "Rubber Torch"

Bottom row, left to right:

5 Maglite Spectrum series 3xD
2 Maglite jade green 3xD
And another green Mag 3xD (not sure of the official color, since there were several greens, but somewhat darker than the jade so similar but not really a dupe)


----------



## magellan (Nov 5, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> This thread will only prove some you are a true Flashaholic and perhaps slightly mentally off! KMSL!!
> 
> Two Tain Zeniths! Seriously cool.
> 
> ...



LOL

Yes, I'm a sick puppy for sure. 

About the CooYoo's, you're right, I have the complete series plus a couple of dupes (the brass and copper ones) so I should post a photo of those just to show the complete set along with the dupes.

There's a funny story about the two Zeniths. I bought one, forgot about it, and then a while later bought another as I had purchased a lot of lights around that time and didn't remember I'd already bought one. Then I found the earlier one that I'd forgotten, which was like Xmas in the middle of the year.


----------



## magellan (Nov 5, 2015)

A bit of interesting LED light history here, showing my Novatacs. The company isn't around anymore, but many of us still luv our Novatacs. 

I'm still in the market for the rare gold one, so if you have one and are willing to part with it, let me know. There was one up for sale on the old Marketplace a long time ago but the seller never responded to my post.
.





Top row: A Wichita (not a dupe but part of my collection), and my 120E around the house user (taken out of the bottom right pack)

Middle row: 5 Novatac 120P models

Bottom row: 5 Novatac 120E models


----------



## luxlunatic (Nov 5, 2015)

Here are some pics I may have posted before but they kind of fit the theme, variations of dupes!!

My collection of Hyperlux/SuperFlashlights:




[/URL][/IMG]
From top:
-SuperFlashlight V
-TnC Hyperlux 3 CR123 Blue/Black Splash
-Titanium SuperFlashlight III
-Titanium Hyperlux by Tain
-SuperFlashlight II Splash

Next up, some Cr2 action:



[/URL][/IMG]
Top row:
-Ti AEON MkII
-Pink AEON
-Gray ION
-Green ION
-Alumibronze ION
Bottom row:
-KI Limited Edition
-KI 2nd gen
-KI-S Splash with ROF driver
Outer, non-dupes:
-Ti Jill Light
-RAW NS
Also have a Black ION that is missing from this shot.

Last one. Unfortunately, most of these are no longer in my possession but love the pic.
I once had a nice dupe collection of 27 McGizmos.



[/URL][/IMG]
Top row:
-LS27
-S27 in aluminum
-S27 Cx2
-27LT in aluminum
-LS27
Bottom 2:
-S27 in Ti
-XR27-C

My 27 collection is now down to 3. 1 LS27, the 27LT and a Aqua Mule, some of my favorite designs ever! Others would of course be the ION/Aeon and the Hyperlux/SuperFlashlight.

Great thread idea magellan!!!
Sweet coloction of Novatacs. There are still a few new ones out there if you look, usually the tan variation. I wanted to pick up a gold one way back but those are hens teeth now!!
Look forward to an updated ION shot from you!!


----------



## magellan (Nov 5, 2015)

Awesome collections! Thanks for posting those.

Luv the 27's and CR2's especially, also the K.I. splash. Mine is just the standard version.

I'm going to post some similar photos too as I have a few similar groups of lights that are more like variations on a theme.

I really like the Novatacs too and always liked the fine but aggressive knurling and how it handled.


----------



## magellan (Nov 5, 2015)

Okay, moving into the bigger lights, a few of my "pop can" or "fireplug" lights:
.



.
From left to right, two Niwalker Nova MiniMax15vn Fiat Lux, one with the handle, one domed and the other dedomed, an Eagletac MX25L3 and a MX25L3vn version, also domed and dedomed versions, and just for fun, shown with Vinh's recent Tk75vn77 20,000 lumen 7xXHP70 monster on the far right.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Nov 5, 2015)

:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## magellan (Nov 6, 2015)

LOL

Glad you enjoyed the thread!


----------



## magellan (Nov 6, 2015)

Here's some dupe copper goodness:
.



.
Back row, left to right:

5 Maratac AAA (1 rev. 1, 1 rev. 2, & 3 rev. 3)

2 Sinner Cypreus hosts with piston drives

2 MBI HF-R

Front row, left to right:

3 Lumintop copper Worms (1 showing patina & 1 with quick release)

5 Maratac CR123A (1 rev. 1 & 4 rev. 2)


----------



## KuanR (Nov 6, 2015)

Ooo I want to know more about the Sinner with piston drives. How does it work?


----------



## magellan (Nov 6, 2015)

I haven't decided on a drop in so the lights aren't finished yet but the piston action is very good with a little friction if you don't push exactly straight in. I assume the buttons are stainless steel. I don't know if it's a reverse or forward type switch. I can post a photo of the back end of the light later today if that would help.


----------



## magellan (Nov 6, 2015)

Okay, not exactly dupes but a related series like luxlunatic's.

A bit of incan history here. Four pre-Maglite Vari-Beams. These were only sold thru industrial suppliers.
.










.

From left to right, a 3xD, 4xC, 3xC, 2xC.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Nov 6, 2015)

Well, at least I know I'm not the only sick person here. :green: :duh2:   :sweat: 

I end up finding something I really like then buy 3 or 4 of them just in case the factory owner dies and they shut down, a plane crashes into the factory and the original blueprints burn up, they change the design and add a built in toothpick dispenser, world war III breaks out and the factory is converted into a boot factory  or it is discovered what a great item it really is and the price goes through the roof! 

I'll post some of mine later on when I get them together for a photo shoot.

Nice lights indeed!


----------



## ven (Nov 6, 2015)

Absolutely amazing collection magellan:twothumbs, stunning lights..................love the variety too


----------



## RGRAY (Nov 6, 2015)

You didn't say flashlights. 
Maxmadco bolt action pens ss, alm and ti.
My favorite writing pens.


----------



## RGRAY (Nov 6, 2015)

OK, Maratac copper Rev3 AAAs with duplicate Atwood copper Terminator satilite beads.


----------



## RGRAY (Nov 6, 2015)

13 Veleno Ds with 3 battery cases


----------



## magellan (Nov 6, 2015)

Dr. Tweedbucket said:


> Well, at least I know I'm not the only sick person here. :green: :duh2:   :sweat:
> 
> I end up finding something I really like then buy 3 or 4 of them just in case the factory owner dies and they shut down, a plane crashes into the factory and the original blueprints burn up, they change the design and add a built in toothpick dispenser, world war III breaks out and the factory is converted into a boot factory  or it is discovered what a great item it really is and the price goes through the roof!
> 
> ...



Thanks! And you're in good company here.


----------



## magellan (Nov 6, 2015)

ven said:


> Absolutely amazing collection magellan:twothumbs, stunning lights..................love the variety too



Thanks, Ven, glad you're enjoying the photos. I thought I'd put up some parts of my collection that don't see the light of day very often, such as the Vari-Beams.

Speaking of which, I just posted the only two police lights in my collection on ABTOMAT's thread here:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...he-ABTOMAT-Police-Flashlight-Collection/page3


----------



## magellan (Nov 6, 2015)

RGRAY said:


> You didn't say flashlights.
> Maxmadco bolt action pens ss, alm and ti.
> My favorite writing pens.



Those are really nice. 

As you noticed, I didn't limit it to flashlights because I plan on posting some non light photos myself.


----------



## magellan (Nov 6, 2015)

RGRAY said:


> OK, Maratac copper Rev3 AAAs with duplicate Atwood copper Terminator satilite beads.



Nice. The beads are just as impressive as the lights.


----------



## magellan (Nov 6, 2015)

RGRAY said:


> 13 Veleno Ds with 3 battery cases



I was hoping you'd post here. Truly an outstanding collection of these great little pocket lights.


----------



## RGRAY (Nov 6, 2015)

magellan said:


> Okay, sort of an odd idea for a thread, but one that brings together diverse lights. So post 'em here! Here are some of mine:
> 
> ...2 Modamag Drakes...



Let me know if you decide you don't need two Drakes.


----------



## RGRAY (Nov 6, 2015)

magellan said:


> Those are really nice.
> 
> As you noticed, I didn't limit it to flashlights because I plan on posting some non light photos myself.




But this is the Flashlight Forum.


----------



## magellan (Nov 6, 2015)

I like CR2 lights. These are some of the ones I have dupes in (not including my Lummi's and Muyshondts which are coming soon):
.







Front row, left to right:

2 Lumintop X10, 2 Fireworms, 2 Noxeye Titanite (1 tail stand version & 1 keychain version), 4 Photon Fanatic Tasklights

Middle row, left to right:

4 TnC Extreme Micro Lux, 1 MJP Arcmania Extreme Micro (forerunner to the Extreme Micro Lux), 4 Jil Lite JCR2's (1 black, 2 gray, and 1 chromed), 2 custom CR2 titanium bodies by DatiLED

Back row, left to right:

3 Aurora SH-033 stainless steel, 3 4Sevens Mini MLR2 (in CW, NW, & WW), Nitecore Sens Mini, Nitecore EZ (predecessor to the Sens Mini), 2 Peak Volcans (1 stainless, the other black anodized HAIII), 2 Exolions


----------



## magellan (Nov 6, 2015)

RGRAY said:


> But this is the Flashlight Forum.



It'll be flashlight related.


----------



## magellan (Nov 6, 2015)

RGRAY said:


> Let me know if you decide you don't need two Drakes.



They ARE hard to come by. I just got lucky, but I promise you'll be the first to know if I do.


----------



## magellan (Nov 6, 2015)

Another series here.

Some people collect mainly the AA Minimags. I have a lot of those, too, but these are all the 3xD colors I've been able to find, minus the two greens in the earlier photo, which have many fewer compared to all the AA colors:
.



.
From left to right:

Pewter with custom strike bezel, NASCAR racing flag, NASCAR silver, NASCAR Spectrum, bronze, gold, red, blue, purple, and another bronze. I have a black somewhere but it didn't turn up for the photo.
.


----------



## ganymede (Nov 7, 2015)

1st photo (left to right): Z2, Z2, Z2, Z2
2nd photo (left to right): Z2, Z2, Z2, Z2 (Ok Z2 LED)

:devil:


----------



## magellan (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice lineup of Surefire Z2's!

A little Solarforce luv here. (Maybe the CPFers from the Solarforce thread will post theirs here). 

lovecpf

So in a similar vein (although not as prestigious a manufacturer), a lineup of various Solarforce L2 and related models:
.




Top: chrome L2T limited edition with presentation box

Left to right: Blue ano L2, black ano L2P, black ano L2T, dark gray ano L2

You can't see it in the photo but the chrome plated L2T LE model has a special quad-mod mule P60 drop-in from Vinh. :devil: The others are stock.


----------



## magellan (Nov 7, 2015)

Continuing the Maglite theme, 3 gold plate over heavy brass Minimags from the mid-80s, and 2 gold aluminum milled ones from Modamag:
.




.


----------



## magellan (Nov 7, 2015)

Small chargers!

Like I said, flashlight related. 

I love small chargers that you can take anywhere. This is most of mine as some are temporarily misplaced.

This photo shows the dupes plus some one-offs.
.



.


----------



## archimedes (Nov 7, 2015)

magellan said:


> ....
> A little Solarforce luv here. (Maybe the CPFers from the Solarforce thread will post theirs here).
> 
> [emoji14]opcorn:lovecpf[emoji14]oke:
> ...


Unless you have a different version (or plated it yourself), I believe that the L2T special edition is highly polished stainless steel, not chrome plated.


----------



## magellan (Nov 7, 2015)

I don't think it's anything different so you must be right.


----------



## archimedes (Nov 7, 2015)

I don't know for certain, but it sure is shiny ...


----------



## magellan (Nov 7, 2015)

Well, sometimes I'll type chrome steel instead of stainless, which is still correct, since typical stainless is 10-12% chromium but can be higher. Then there are special high nickel alloy steels that are stainless as well, or more correctly corrosion resistant that are up to 50% nickel, and they look like they're chrome plated even though they're not. Since the LE was so shiny I probably just assumed it was a chromed model when it's just highly polished.


----------



## magellan (Nov 7, 2015)

Well, I don't actually own two anymore as I parted with one, but for a short time I owned two of these amazing Tain lights:
.



.


----------



## magellan (Nov 7, 2015)

I posted this earlier over on the Titaniums thread.

Minus a few (like the MBI's and a Thrunite T10T) that I still need to round up, this is most of the AAA and AA titaniums in my collection. Most are dupes or variations but a few are one-offs:
.



.

Top row, left to right:

Thrunite TiS, Thrunite TiSvn flamed rainbow, Sapphire original, Sapphire 25, Mako mule, Mako narrow optic, Little Killer, Tain Ottavino Rev. 1, Tain Ottavino Rev. 3, 4Sevens Atom

Bottom row, left to right:

Olight S15 Baton bead blast finish, Klarus M1A, MBI HF, 4Sevens Atom, 4 Fenix E99's


----------



## magellan (Nov 8, 2015)

Forgot to include these in the earlier photo of my pop can lights, the much sought after Zebra Light S6330. One of these is the Vinh modded version:
.



.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 8, 2015)

Wish ZL brings back the S6330


----------



## magellan (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes. I understand that's one model that is sorely missed.
Just goes to show you the good things in life often don't last long. :sigh:


----------



## magellan (Nov 9, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> This thread will only prove some you are a true Flashaholic and perhaps slightly mentally off! KMSL!!
> 
> Two Tain Zeniths! Seriously cool.
> 
> ...



Here's the CooYoo's which arrived recently: 2 coppers, 2 brass, a stainless steel, and 3 titaniums in natural finish, what they call "sand" (which I assume is like a bead blast), and blue finishes.

The one on my keychain is the stainless from the bottom left pack.
.



.


----------



## magellan (Nov 9, 2015)

Chinese cheapos!

This is most of my dupe cheapo's with some color variations and a few one-offs:
.



.


----------



## magellan (Nov 10, 2015)

Okay, more variations on a theme. 

Here's most of my AA collection, with a few AAA, including some of the rarest lights such as the weinrot (wine red), original 80s camo, and 2AAA brown. Most of what looks like duplicate colors here are actually different but are hard to see under the fluorescent lights.

There are some amazing AA collections here over on the Maglite thread. Mine isn't so big compared to some but I do have several of the all time rarest.
.



.


----------



## magellan (Nov 11, 2015)

A few miscellaneous dupes:
.



.
From left to right:

2 Peak Logan CR123A stainless

2 Novatac extension tubes

2 Eagletac D25LC2, one with current boost, etc. by Vinh

2 Coast 2xAAA stainless lights

2 Hugsby S3 18650 incans
.


----------



## nfetterly (Nov 11, 2015)

Great thread, subscribed & I'll post later.


----------



## magellan (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks and I look forward to it!

I'm going to be posting an updated photo on my Vari-Beams, plus my Muyshondts eventually as I'm waiting for two new additions.


----------



## magellan (Nov 11, 2015)

An updated photo of my Vari-Beam series, showing the blue 2xD and black 3xC missing from the first photo. 

So a little note here on the history. Unlike the other Mags these had tail caps and bezels with the natural finish and no ano, and they were only available thru industrial suppliers. The electric blue color ano was supposed to make them more visible in dark shops. Later they were sold in auto parts stores, reportedly in a version with a white switch cover. They're stamped Vari-Beam on the bezel and were originally going to be marketed under that name, but was later changed to Maglite, and the rest, as they say, is history.
.



.



.
I was fortunate to get these mid-80s lights in mint condition, except for the 2xD which has a few scuff marks but no big scratches and is in otherwise good condition.


----------



## magellan (Nov 12, 2015)

A triplicate & a duplicate here, plus most of my other "pop can" and powerful lights:
.



.
First row, L to R:

3 Eagletac MX25L3, including a MX25L3vn, domed & dedomed versions
2 Niwalker Nova MiniMax15, including a Minimax15vn, domed & dedomed versions

Second row, L to R:

Nitecore Tiny Monster TM06vn
Nitecore Tiny Monster TM11
Jinjeng JKK13vn power bank light
Niteye Eye40vn
Nitecore EAX Hammer 8xAA

Third row, L to R:

Fenix LD75C
DEFT-X
Fenix Tk75vn77
Ultrafire TH1300 Halogen
.


----------



## magellan (Nov 12, 2015)

Here's my MBI HF-R dupes and variations, with copper, titanium, and aluminum red anodized versions, and mule and zoom optic heads (except the mule head didn't quite get in the photo). There are parts here for six lights: 3 titanium, 2 copper, and 1 red ano, including the 10440 extensions:
.



.



.


----------



## more_vampires (Nov 12, 2015)

Good grief, man! You made me realize I have next to no flashlights! 

I've gotta do something about that!


----------



## magellan (Nov 12, 2015)

LOL!

You know what they say, there's always room for improvement!


----------



## magellan (Nov 12, 2015)

My Lummi Wee collection, showing silver, nickel silver, stainless, and titanium versions, and a one of a kind Wee prototype:
.



.


----------



## Thud1023 (Nov 12, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Good grief, man! You made me realize I have next to no flashlights!
> 
> I've gotta do something about that!



..and these are just his "dups" pics ; ) lol

Magellan, great pics and variety in collection! Keep'em coming.

Regards,


----------



## magellan (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks! I've got a few more and then I think I'm finished. 

Some more dupes and variations here. Here's my Muyshondt collection:
.



.



.

From right to left:

Aluminum-bronze Ion
Blue Aeon Mk I
Red Aeon Mk II
Green Ion
Rare "Pink" Ion
3 Aeon Ti Mk II's
Ion Ti Mk II


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Nov 12, 2015)

^ That's pretty awesome looking magellan. 

Taking some pics and I'll post up soon.


----------



## magellan (Nov 12, 2015)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Nov 12, 2015)

Here are my two shares. Duplicates of my two favorite lights. Enjoy!

Sunwayman V10R

From left to right:
V10R w/ McGizmo Clip
V10R Tan
V10R Ti
V10R Ti+ pink and purple trits (this one is my daughters, thus the pink lanyard)
Hanko V10R Ti w/ Copper Bezel
Hanko V10R Ti w/ Gunner Grip and Timascus Bezel
Hanko V10R Ti Stonewashed w/ Gunner Grip and ZiO Bezel







LiteFlux LF2XT

From left to right:
Selfbuilt Review Black LF2XT w/ Note from Selfbuilt
Black LF2XT w/ Prometheus DS Ti Clip
Black LF2XT w/ Aspheric Lens
Natural LF2XT w/ Flamed Prometheus DS Ti Clip
Muhaha Ti LF2XT w/ Moddoo Ti Clip
Steve Ku Run 3 Ti LF2XT w/ Moddoo Ti Clip
Hanko Stonewashed Ti LF2XT
Hanko Timascus LF2XT w/ Gunner Grip


----------



## akhyar (Nov 12, 2015)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Here are my two shares. Duplicates of my two favorite lights. Enjoy!
> 
> Sunwayman V10R
> 
> ...



Awesome collection


----------



## magellan (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes, awesome collection of LiteFluxes and V10R's!


----------



## magellan (Nov 13, 2015)

My Lummi collection, a few dupes, near dupes and variations, with a couple of one-offs:
.



.



.
From left to right:

1 Sphee 10180
2 Raw silver CR2
3 Raw Al CR2
4 Raw Al with green emitter CR2
5 Raw Al CR2
6 Raw with red emitter CR2
7 Raw CR2, not sure about this one, might be Ti w/matte finish, anyone know?
8 Raw Ti 14250
9 Raw Da 14250
10 Raw stainless 14250
11 Raw NS 14250
12 Wee silver 10180
13 Wee stainless 10180
14 Wee NS 10180
15 Wee Ti 10180
16 Wee Proto 10180
.


----------



## yoyoman (Nov 15, 2015)

Not identical twins. Oveready mini turbo head dd/XM-L2


----------



## magellan (Nov 15, 2015)

Variations and similar models still qualify. Nice!


----------



## RGRAY (Nov 15, 2015)

magellan said:


> My Lummi collection
> From left to right:
> 1 Sphee 10180
> 2 Raw silver CR2
> ...


You have tooooooo many.
Sell me some (and that duplicate drake).


----------



## magellan (Nov 15, 2015)

A few new arrivals has resulted in some new dupes (or very close):
.



.



.

From left to right:

Tain Ottavino V.1 titanium
Tain Ottavino V.2 titanium
Tain Ottavino V.3 titanium (new arrival)
Tain Ottavino V.2 Damascus
Tain Ottavino V.3 Damascus (new arrival)
Little Killer anodized
Little Killer DLC (new arrival)
Sunwayman V11R Mirage stock version
Sunwayman V11R Mirage triple mod (new arrival)
.


----------



## magellan (Nov 19, 2015)

The arrival of two new Mararac AAA titaniums warranted an updated photo:
.



.



.

From left to right, 2 new titaniums, 5 coppers, including a Rev. 1, Rev. 2, and 2 Rev. 3's, and 5 of the AAA's in 300 stainless.
.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Nov 19, 2015)

I have to believe that Magellan has the largest collection given all these beautiful pics.


----------



## magellan (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks, Father.

As you can see from the photos I've posted, especially on this dupes thread, I have a lot of regular production lights by Chinese makers (Fenix, Olight, Nitecore, Sunwayman, JetBeam), and a lot of modest to medium-priced limited edition, semi-custom, and custom lights, and a few high end customs. Some CPF bros have a lot of really high end stuff that I don't have, like $2300 Spy's, Macs, Hankos, and so on. I don't have any of those. I only have two Surefires. But I have a lot of diverse stuff, including rare and old Maglites and incans, but I do enjoy what I have.


----------



## magellan (Nov 20, 2015)

A few AA Mags with dupes that didn't make it into the last group photo.
.



.



.


----------



## magellan (Nov 20, 2015)

A triplicate and two duplicates here along with the rest of my JetBeam limited editions. All are titaniums except for the aluminum camo.

From left to right:

First Row: Two TC-R1's, PC10, Camo AA

Second Row: TC-R20, three TC-R10's, TC-R2

Third Row: TCR III with strike bezel, TC-R3 Dragon Body, two TM-R2's
.


----------



## magellan (Nov 20, 2015)

A couple of better photos showing my collection of JetBeams with one triplicate, two dupes, and some one-offs:
.



.



.


----------



## yoyoman (Nov 22, 2015)

Some more duplicates 




























OK, the McGizmo is not a Tain. And I have several more Malkoffs.


----------



## Eric242 (Nov 22, 2015)

The Centurions


----------



## magellan (Nov 23, 2015)

yoyoman said:


> Some more duplicates
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice variety there. What batteries do those gray and black stubbies take?


----------



## magellan (Nov 23, 2015)

Wow. I count 12 lights that look identical in that lineup?


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Nov 23, 2015)

6P M61LL / G2 green incandescent / G2 black M61LL

2 spare bulb reflector units for the green.


----------



## yoyoman (Nov 23, 2015)

They're Oveready - so they take 18350. The lights with the Oveready heads have the same TL20 bodies and ZRS tail and add an extension tube so they take 183650 or 2X18350. Or to put it a different way, I can take the extension tubes off the ones with the Oveready heads and they'll be just as stubby.



magellan said:


> Nice variety there. What batteries do those gray and black stubbies take?


----------



## magellan (Nov 23, 2015)

Very cool. I always liked lights that can accommodate more than one battery size or type.


----------



## magellan (Nov 23, 2015)

Two big Sunwaymans, one is the Tain T45C Ti titanium pictured earlier but this time with the black anodized aluminum Vinh modded Fiat Lux version. Shown with my titanium AA lights for variety.
.



.



.

From left to right (AA models):

Olight S15 bead blast Ti
4Sevens Mini Ti
Klarus Mi1A Ti
Eagletac D25A Ti limited edition
Thrunite T10T Ti 
.


----------



## Eric242 (Nov 23, 2015)

magellan said:


> Wow. I count 12 lights that look identical in that lineup?


Yep, + the one still in it´s package. But they are gone already. Only two are left and rather modded nowadays


----------



## magellan (Nov 23, 2015)

Ahh. I guess you sold them off or traded them?


----------



## Eric242 (Nov 24, 2015)

When I realised I had a moment of sanity I sold them in the marketplace


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Nov 24, 2015)

Tube & TubeVN.


----------



## magellan (Nov 24, 2015)

Cute. Didn't know Vinh did anything that small.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Nov 27, 2015)

Great family photos of your duplicates Sean! 


D10s


----------



## magellan (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes, nice collection of dupes!


----------



## magellan (Nov 28, 2015)

These Olight CR123A copper beauties just arrived (also posted on the copper thread), two rose gold copper and two regular copper:
.



.



.


----------



## ven (Nov 28, 2015)

Very nice magellan, you are the noah of flashlights

Some awesome lights here ,will throw a few flavours in
Couple of cooyoo's on the left and two d25c ti's on the right,one a vn and another a neutral xml2



Couple of pd35's , one a quad vinh




P1 and P1D



Tubes's



Tubevn's



Spy&Fairy(ok similar)



s2+ triples, my current edc and love it,blue my little ones........great for charging up his spiderman pajamas and slippers :laughing:




T10's, these are great lights,quite well made and simple 3 mode UI







Skyway's, subtle difference in the body styles and good value imo. Quite an impressive 1800lm ish output and issue free after all this time!



Triple carrier's of 30Q's 




There is more


----------



## magellan (Nov 28, 2015)

Outstanding!

Love the T10T's, S2 triples, the Skyways, and the battery carriers.

I have several Convoys myself. You just reminded me I need to post an update since I just got two more so now I have three.


----------



## magellan (Nov 28, 2015)

Here they are, two triples and two dupes. With several new arrivals I have a couple of new triples and a new dupe:
.



.



.

From left to right:

Muyshondt Aeon Mark II titanium
Muyshondt Aeon Mark II titanium
Muyshondt Aeon Mark II titanium (new arrival)
Muyshondt Aeon Mark II aluminum natural finish
Muyshondt Aeon Mark II aluminum natural finish (new arrival)
Convoy cut down S2 "shorty" triple (looks identical to the CR123A's but is actually a 18500 model)
Convoy cut down S2 "shorty" triple CR123A (new arrival)
Convoy cut down S2 "shorty" triple CR123A (new arrival)
Download Pocket Rocket titanium cool white
Download Pocket Rocket titanium neutral white
.
I really like the gray ano on the Convoys. Deep slate gray with a touch of purple or lilac to it. Beautiful!
.


----------



## ven (Nov 28, 2015)

Just an astonishing collection, wow i dont think i have seen so many lights.........You definitely qualify for a flashaholic :laughing: ..In fact what comes after that?


----------



## magellan (Nov 28, 2015)

LOL

Good question; I don't really know. I mean, what could possibly be better than a flashaholic hobby? 

Forgot to ask, what accounts for the difference in the slightly different bodies for the Skyways? Are they the same model with variations or different editions or what?


----------



## ven (Nov 28, 2015)

:laughing: a mageholic then! 

Yes just the body's and inside the heads




modes and output are the same ,not sure which or both are clones tbh. There are quite a few out there, presumably made at the same factory and sold on in batches. For a budget flood light , hard to beat for the money.


----------



## magellan (Nov 28, 2015)

I've seen them on eBay and they looked like a great value for sure. Also, I like the light colored finish on them better than the usual black ano one sees on these lights.


----------



## ven (Nov 29, 2015)

I actually bought a spare one in case the "gold torch" breaks so my little one would not get sad! . Up to now, all this time on he has not needed the spare and it sits in reserve waiting .


----------



## magellan (Nov 29, 2015)

It's a nice looking pair of big lights. I'd love it if they brought out a rainbow anodized version of the TM06 or TM11 Tiny Monsters, similar to the Maglite Spectrum models. Now that would be something.


----------



## archimedes (Nov 29, 2015)

magellan said:


> Here they are, two triples and two dupes. With several new arrivals I have a couple of new triples and a new dupe:
> .
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe it's a trick of lighting, @magellan , but any chance that #3 is a PI Ion instead ?

The reason I ask, is that it looks like the exposed "ring" (between the bezel and the tube) is not brass on that one :thinking:


----------



## magellan (Nov 29, 2015)

Good eye, there Arch, but actually it is brass, I just didn't unscrew the head enough for it to show clearly. I noticed it after I took the photo and thought to myself, "I bet someone like Arch will notice that and ask me about it."


----------



## archimedes (Nov 29, 2015)

magellan said:


> Good eye, there Arch, but actually it is brass, I just didn't unscrew the head enough for it to show clearly. I noticed it after I took the photo and thought to myself, "I bet someone like Arch will notice that and ask me about it."



If you are being serious, that is pretty funny :laughing:

The PI Ion is rather rare in Ti ... I had hoped you might've found a hidden gem


----------



## monanza (Nov 29, 2015)

Tell me about it. A few weeks back Enrique found a black Al Ion in one of his bottomless drawers. I counted myself lucky to snag it. Ti would be something else altogether.


----------



## magellan (Nov 29, 2015)

archimedes said:


> If you are being serious, that is pretty funny :laughing:
> 
> The PI Ion is rather rare in Ti ... I had hoped you might've found a hidden gem



I am indeed.

When you say PI Ion in Ti, what does the PI mean?

This is the Ion Ti I have (shown next to an Aeon Ti).

It was bought off this thread:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?391219-SOLD-Ion-Titanium-CR2
.



.


----------



## archimedes (Nov 29, 2015)

Photons International

EDIT ... should've known you would already have a Ti Ion :wow:


----------



## magellan (Nov 29, 2015)

Ahh, okay. I thought PI was Muyshondt?


----------



## magellan (Nov 29, 2015)

I got this Ion Ti somewhat used from miciobigio, some scratches but no dings or dents, so I was happy to get it. I didn't realize at the time it was somewhat rare, but have noticed since that they don't come up very often. I believe Carpe Diem has one too.


----------



## Thud1023 (Nov 29, 2015)

I have enjoyed the thread you created here magellan! Ok, working my way through my duplicates now...more to come.


----------



## magellan (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks and glad you're enjoying it!

Love the multicolor AAAs, the Tridents, and the Hankos.


----------



## magellan (Dec 1, 2015)

I just posted this on the other thread, but it qualifies here too.

These are most of my quads and quints (the triplicates wouldn't fit):
.



.
Front row, left to right:

5 TnC Extreme Micro CR2 lights (in medium gray, dark gray, and black)
4 Fenix E99 Ti AAA lights

Middle row, left to right:

4 Maratac Copper AAA's (includes V.1, 2, & 3).
4 Photon Fanatic Double Grooved Titaniums (2 DLC and 2 non-DLC)

Back row, left to right:

5 Maratac stainless AAA's
4 Maratac CR123A Rev. 2's

There are some missing in this photo that I'll post later.
.


----------



## magellan (Dec 4, 2015)

A couple of new arrivals from Olaf's big Lummi Century sale has necessitated an updated photo of my Lummi Raws:
. 



.



.
Shown are 7 Lummi Raw CR2 models, 5 in aluminum, 1 silver (2nd from right), and the rare half silver, half titanium (far right, very rare, only a few in existence). One of the aluminums has a red emitter (very rare), and one has a blue emitter (also very rare).

I don't know why the one on the far left is slightly longer. Maybe there's a Lummi expert around who can say why.
.


----------



## Eric242 (Dec 5, 2015)

magellan said:


> and the rare half silver, half titanium (far right, very rare, only a few in existence). One of the aluminums has a red emitter (very rare)


I had one of these too back then. The red Orb Raw was really bright for it´s time! And pretty cool too 



magellan said:


> I don't know why the one on the far left is slightly longer. Maybe there's a Lummi expert around who can say why.


The earlier Orb Raws had Luxeon emitters. At a certain point Rob, the Thief of CPF, started using the Cree XR-E emitter and a bigger reflector along with it. That´s why the Orb Raw XR-E has a longer head compared to the earlier Raws.


----------



## magellan (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks, Eric!

So from what you said, six of the above seven have the Luxeon emitters, and the slightly longer one has the XR-E.

I haven't been around here that long, but early on I encountered the thread about what happened, so I've never bought a light directly from him, only from CPF members. Very sad.


----------



## magellan (Dec 5, 2015)

I like brass and copper EDC capsules and battery holders. Here's an updated photo of my brass holders due to a recent addition (an extra double ended):
.



.



.
Front row, left to right:

3 10180 brass holders from Gearbest
4 10180 brass holders from CountyComm

Back row, left to right:

2 double ended EDC capsules from CountyComm
2 large EDC capsules with compass from CountyComm
.


----------



## magellan (Dec 6, 2015)

A new arrival has created a new dupe, or at least a near dupe.
.



.



.

Shown are two Exolions, along with two other hard to find CR2 lights, a Surefire Titan, and a Katokichi Ichishiki LE. One of the Exolions is a stainless (new arrival), and the other is a titanium (far right). I just noticed the Ti is #100/100.
.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 6, 2015)

magellan said:


> I haven't been around here that long,



magellan, how long have you been collecting flashlights? :wow:

~ Chance


----------



## magellan (Dec 6, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> magellan, how long have you been collecting flashlights? :wow:
> 
> ~ Chance



Good question, Chaunce. I started collecting Maglites and other Incans almost 30 years ago, but my entry into current production and custom LED lights is really only about three years old. I've only been on the CPF a couple of years, so by the time I got here many great and important historical lights were already gone and out of production and hard to come by. But I've been working hard to catch up! At this point I'm finally slowing down on my buying but there are still lights I'd like to find.

Like I said before, I have a lot of production lights from the major OEM makers, and a fair number of semi-customs and customs in the low to medium price category. Not too many in the high end price range (i.e., $750-$1000 or more) but there are a few. I still don't have any Cool Fall, Macs, or Hankos, although I have some McGizmo's and Photons International. But there are members here with multiple Cool Fall Spy's, Macs, Hankos with what seems like dozens of trits that are just spectacular, and such. The new Tri V Rev. 3 is a $2900 light. I don't have anything like that.


----------



## magellan (Dec 19, 2015)

My two brass S1's from GoingGear finally arrived, a PVD brass and a raw brass. (I also posted these over on the copper thread):
.



.



.


----------



## magellan (Dec 19, 2015)

Forgot to mention that the finish on the PVD brass looks a bit different from the Raw. You can sort of see it in the photo--it's not the lighting in the photo, either. It's a little deeper color and a little shinier, but I don't know if that means anything.


----------



## luxlunatic (Dec 29, 2015)

Updated pics of my Hyperlux/SuperFlashlight collection.
Recently picked up a SFIII (3rd from top)in aluminum, a light that I used to own, sold it about 3 years ago, and reclaimed it!
Had it modded years ago. It now sports an Osram SMT LED with the heatsink upgraded to being threaded instead of pressed in for better heat transfer, and a new tailcap with a McClicky!










Top pic form top to bottom:
SuperFlashlight V (4 Cr123 with Osram 15W)
TnC Hyperlux (3 Cr123 twisty with Luxeon 5W)
SuperFlashlight III (Aluminum with Osram SMT)
SuperFlashlight III Combat Body (Titanium with Osram ???, very floody)
Tain Hyperlux Tribute (Titanium with XML)
SuperFlashlight II (Twisty with Luxeon 5W)


----------



## magellan (Dec 29, 2015)

Beautiful collection. Very nice ano too.


----------



## mcbrat (Dec 29, 2015)

a few "duplicates".


----------



## magellan (Dec 30, 2015)

Wow. Are those all Macs?


----------



## luxlunatic (Dec 30, 2015)

magellan said:


> Wow. Are those all Macs?




Sure looks like it!
Hell of a collection! :twothumbs


----------



## mcbrat (Dec 30, 2015)

magellan said:


> Wow. Are those all Macs?





luxlunatic said:


> Sure looks like it!
> Hell of a collection! :twothumbs



Yes. I blame all you enablers 

it started off as just trying to get the knurlys and ballooned from there... though one of them will be on its way to a new home this week I think...
my collection continually shifts with the winds... I've been carrying a Mac's Copper alternating with a Oveready Triple copper E2E (V4) which has renewed some interest in the E series stuff again....


----------



## magellan (Dec 30, 2015)

Very interesting, thanks for the info. A truly awesome Mac collection!


----------



## magellan (Jan 10, 2016)

I posted this on the copper thread since it's appropriate for that too.

I bought these two pairs of brass EDC capsules recently off eBay on spec as AAA battery holders. The two on the right in the top photo turned out to be too small (no problem, I'll find another use for them ), but the two on the left, shown for comparison next to a Duracell Iron Core AA battery, which is about the same width, fit AAA batteries almost perfectly. 

Notice the deep threads in the bottom photo, shown next to a black Eneloop Pro XX AAA battery, which are the cells I'm going to use it for. The color on the bigger capsules almost looks like copper, but the description says brass. The caps are also slightly darker than the bodies, giving a two toned look which for some reason isn't as noticeable in the photo, with the cap being almost as deep as the copper colored top of the Duracell.

The raised rim on the cap is also unusual. Not sure why they did that, as it would be better for pocket carry without it, but it's okay. But it gives the capsule sort of a cartridge look. But overall it's extremely well made and the deep threads are quite smooth. The smaller capsule is well made too, but the threads are probably 1/3 as deep as the other one.
.



.



.


----------



## magellan (Jan 10, 2016)

This qualifies as a dupe I think.

I'm traveling right now and decided to emphasize my NiMH lights and batteries rather than Li Ion due to the airline restrictions, although mostly I haven't had any trouble with carry on batteries and lights even though I often bring more than a few lithium ion lights and batteries.

This is the Maxpedition dual battery holder and pouch which is extremely and very durably made, which I use here for AA batteries, 4 Duracell Iron Core and 4 Amazon Basics which are thought to be 3rd gen Eneloops IIRC. The two paired plastic holders slide together on the bottom, then fit nicely into the canvas pouch with Velvro closure as seen in the bottom photo. 

For anyone looking for a really well made battery holder and pouch I can recommend this one. I got mine (actually three) from Amazon.
.



.



.


----------



## nfetterly (Jan 11, 2016)

Sort of but not really duplicates...




​PDs
XR19 with AlTiN coating, XPL Hi
Ti with Neutral XML, trit bezel
Chrome with 219B
HA natural with triple 219B
Custom HAIII Ano with XML, trit bezel with AlTiN coating

Then all the McGizmos....






​


----------



## magellan (Jan 11, 2016)

Beautiful collections on those two themes.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 11, 2016)

Special?

Here goes;
A pair of PK's...the FL2 LE

















Two of a thousand made.
One was opened, viewed long enough to see the serial number then re-packaged and put away.
The other is an occasional user. 
A 3rd one is on the way. 


Then the PowerTac light PK collaboration;
The PK Warrior








The 2nd one of 250 made is on the way.
(Edit) 2nd one arrived. My favorite number too...



#28!!! :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:
(End edit)

Now the Malkoff MD2 are _very special_ to me, yet it seems I can buy an additional one any ole time. One is a user. Second was stashed after turning on/off a few times. I gave away the 3rd one. Will buy more eventually with differing emitter brightness/tints.





Now;
Even though there were millions made...




^^ these are special to me...
In that they are new old stock from 09 dumped into the market at fire sale prices...after SureFire eliminated them from their roster...some of the last to be available.

That's my 'special' duplicates.


----------



## magellan (Jan 11, 2016)

Those PK Warriors are really something.

The Malkoffs and 6P's are cool too.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 15, 2016)

The PK FL 2 LE #3 arrived.




^^ each new arrival had a _lower_ serial number


While at it a pic of the Warrior twins...or twin Warriors, I'm not sure.




#25 and 28 of 250.


----------



## Xavier (Jan 15, 2016)

My Duplicates

















All my Olight S1's


----------



## magellan (Jan 16, 2016)

Awesome! I ordered them too. Need to do an updated photo when I get home.


----------



## magellan (Apr 24, 2016)

Not much action for a while here, so I thought I'd post my old Peaks. 
.



.



.
From left to right, two Matterhorn AAA, two Kilimanjaro AA, and two Shasta N cell lights.


----------



## stateoftheart (Jul 16, 2016)

Nice thread Magellan love the Japanese one you have, he was a good maker, the made the Jordans too. Also love that XR-19 netterfly sure that was mine a long time ago, and that custom Altin PD oh my.


----------

